# Покупка инструмента



## Андрюха (16 Май 2012)

Подскажите пожалуйста,где и у кого можно купить подержанный баян Юпитер в хорошем состоянии


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (14 Июн 2012)

Баян с такими данными Вы вряд ли найдете (Такая корова нужна самому!) 
По ценам могу съориентировать -- минимум 300. А ести новый от 500. Мастер Сизов продал, как говорят, свою работу за 600 тысяч...


----------



## Jupiter (14 Июн 2012)

Андрюха писал:


> можно купить подержанный баян Юпитер в хорошем состоянии



Сколько собираетесь вложить в хороший поддержанный инструмент? От этого и будет зависить качество и возраст инструмента. 
А так вопрос "в никуда"...


----------

